# Where is everybody?



## Square Eye (Apr 22, 2006)

I was on and off all day today and I only saw a handfull of posts all day long. I frequent a few other forums and they have new posts nearly every time I fly through. 

Is there a reason why there aren't any more posts than there have been? I feel free enough on this forum to comment on many of the posts and to post a few new threads from time to time. Milehighwoodworker was posting like he was trying to win the giftcard within the month. I haven't seen him for a while. I hope that folks aren't afraid to post a question, or to reply to a thread. I love to hear other people's experiences and the progress on their current projects. I love to see new pictures in the gallery too! 

If you are lurking and reading, considering registering,, Jump IN! This forum has a broad range of professionals who would share experiences and knowledge and there HAVE to be DIYs out there who could add to anything a pro might say. Pros speak a different language sometimes. A fresh newbie might not understand. A DIY experience might be a real help and give some fresh insight to a topic that may not mean much to a newbie if a pro was commenting on the same thing. 

Whatever the hold-up is, let it go. Post an experience you've had, post a question, reply to a thread and see if you can help somebody. It's actually fun to participate in an active forum.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 24, 2006)

I was away for awhile and figured there would be alot of action........well at least I didn't miss much, but I hoped that I had.I like helping people, it's in my nature.Square Eye as usual is right on, I agree that more folks should pull up a chair as we say, and participate.There is no such thing as a stupid question, only the ones that don't get asked......UG,did I really say that!!
Most people that post here are Jane and Joe home owner looking for answers.
Usually the folks that do this stuff for a living are here to help out and do not get any compensation. Well, except that good feeling you get when you make someone smile at the other end.

We don't alway's have the answers but we try to get you in the right direction,or we tell you to get a professional. That's only happened when we don't want someone to get themselves or someone else hurt or we think you will just actually save money by getting someone to do it right(with the right tools) the first time.

Being a Licenced Home Inspector I have seen so many things that are done that could maim or kill someone.I myself try to clean up misinformation, sorry if I may seam sometimes as a know-it all.I have learned many things on this forum, it's good for everyone.
Folks here try to get you the best information to solve your questions, so join up and share your experience and KEEP us posted on the progress of your projects.

Come on out and set a spell......


----------



## oldslowchevy (Apr 24, 2006)

this might be the reason as i belong to another forum they have just over 9000 members and only about 10% of them post often.now using that math we have just over 2700 members and using this math of just 10% that would be about 27 members and to tell the truth that does sound just about right.i wish we had more posters but the fact is only about 1 in 100 do any real posting.the ones that burn me up are the one that ask for help you give it to them then you never here from them not even a thank you.but i just guess i should just get used to it.but as we get more members we will get posts.some thing just can't be rushed kinda like getting behind a cop on the highway .............. you want to go faster but you know what will happen if you do!


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 24, 2006)

It just takes time. It's hard to build a community with regulars on a subject most people just need 1 question answered then move on. I'm trying hard though. Really happy we even have 900 registered users.


----------



## oldslowchevy (Apr 24, 2006)

i would recomened thos site on my other forum but i am fraid that would not settle well with others as if i reconmend that site here you guys might take offends to that as well.now i have mentioned that site here as i have mentioned this site there as well.but if it helps any when i started on the other site a few years ago there was only 3000 members at the time and they have also been around since 1999 so it will come you just need alittle patinces


----------



## Blackbyrd2 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just found the place, myself. I'll probably post something now and then, just to let people know what I'm working on. It's going to take me some time to figure out where to put some of my stuff though.

Right now, I'm finishing up some tent poles I made. We milled down some 4 x 4's to about 2.5" x 2.5", knocked the corners off with a table saw, drilled holes in the ends to accept 1/2" steel rod, and I'm currently sanding and staining them.

Just a word of advice, for anyone who has to do something like this? Find someone with at least a 5 HP table saw, or better. It makes a world of difference when it comes time to do some serious ripping.

Now, if I could just have found some dry lumber, I wouldn't be pondering the possibility of having to do this all over again next year, as these check and warp to the point of unusability.


----------



## oldslowchevy (Apr 25, 2006)

welcome to this forum and look forword to hearing from you and your posts'question and your answers


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello, I found this forum today, (mostly because I was invited by Audrey from the Router Forum), and find it interesting.

I love posting on Bulletin Boards, and DIY Forums.  (I recently just left DIY Network Forum, because they thought that I was too "wordy" at times, because I made sure that when ever I explained things, I took everything in to detail as to not confuse anyone that I was giveing advice to, so they wouldnt hurt themselves and others)... So, they flamed me and after four different nicknames, and over four thosand posts accumulated between them, (I deleted them all when I left, so no one would be "bothered" by my verbiage), I decided it was time to leave it for good.

I even posted on several WoodWorking Forums, but, my windy long in tooth became a lame thought for some of them also, so, I left them also.  I only stay until I wear out my welcome, then leave.  

I shall stay until you all get tired of me, or I cant help anyone, then I shall pass along to another forum where my thoughts and ideas will be of some service to those who are in need of it 

Until then, I shall avail myself to help those who are in need, of advice, or a different alternative way of looking at things, or a different angle or slant to a problem where they had never thought of before...

Just my take on things...

Jesse


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 9, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> I was away for awhile and figured there would be alot of action........well at least I didn't miss much, but I hoped that I had.I like helping people, it's in my nature.Square Eye as usual is right on, I agree that more folks should pull up a chair as we say, and participate.There is no such thing as a stupid question, only the ones that don't get asked......UG,did I really say that!!
> Most people that post here are Jane and Joe home owner looking for answers.
> Usually the folks that do this stuff for a living are here to help out and do not get any compensation. Well, except that good feeling you get when you make someone smile at the other end.
> 
> ...



This was posted in April.....
It's June 9 th already and it's get'in lonley out here at the fire folks.......set'n under the star's.....(laptop)


----------



## asbestos (Jun 10, 2006)

woodworkingmenace said:
			
		

> (I deleted them all when I left, so no one would be "bothered" by my verbiage)
> I even posted on several WoodWorking Forums, but, my windy long in tooth became a lame thought for some of them also
> 
> Jesse


 
good for you. 
and
see _The Elements of Style_ by Strunk and White. 
one of there first rules
"omit needless words"


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 10, 2006)

I know I've heard this before but its deja vu all over again..... 

How's my style... 

Anyone heard from menace?


----------

